# chafing cure....



## Smotyn (29 Jul 2013)

I have been reading round some of the posts on chamois and I chafing gets mentioned a LOT. I have heard a lot of people mention chamois creams but would not have a clue what any of them are like and where you would get them? Now being of the female persuasion and on the larger side I have over the years had this problem of chafing on my inner thighs as many larger ladies will know and you big thighed uber fit people will too. Years ago I discovered a cream in Australia called neat 3b cream and it is fantastic I can put it on once in the morning walk all day and not have a hint of redness at the end of it. You can only get it online in the uk and it is slowly getting harder to find but I rekon this stuff could rival the best chamois creams out there and ask if anyone else has tried it or ask for your opinions on the creams you have tried?


----------



## Baggggerz (29 Jul 2013)

You could use a product called Body Glide. I have used it at a triathlon to assist in removing my wet suit but is also top notch for chaffing spots


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2013)

I use Sudocreme, works ok for me and can get anywhere

Chamois cream examples...http://www.wiggle.co.uk/chamois-cream/

You can also make your own - people have posted 'recipes' in the past if you search, much cheaper

Don't wear undies under your padded shorts and slather the cream on beforehand and have a proper wash after cycling


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2013)

Sudocreme here, though Vaseline, Savlon and Conotrane are also reported as working well. Slather-on and be happy


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2013)

Sudocreme or vaseline....


----------



## SamC (30 Jul 2013)

If you're wearing underwear under your padded shorts, don't. That cured 98% of chafing for me.

I always wonder if Lanacane anti-chafing gel would work for cycling? Technically not a chamois cream but it is very good for other kinds of chafing so I imagine it might work and it is available fairly inexpensively from most high-street pharmacies.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jul 2013)

Sudocreme here as well. Showering after every ride or if possible a nice long soak in the bath really helps.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2013)

I wash before a ride, dry thoroughly, lashings of Sudocream or Vaseline and then wash well after the ride. Sudocream is the better as Vaseline tends to melt away as I get hotter. 

Without this I get very bad pilonidal cysts. If the above stops those it'll stop chaffing!!!


----------



## Smotyn (30 Jul 2013)

Thamk you for all your advice I have used sudocream and vaseline for normal wear and its just not up to the job and the 3b cream is fantastic but havent tried it on my chamois yet bit hesitant to fill a foamy thing with cream lol I dont wear underwear with my shorts and riding im not to bad will have to be brave and try it and let you know how I get on as do think it would be very good for this purpose as it has components of sudocream vasaline and anti perspirant.


----------



## AnneW (30 Jul 2013)

Smotyn, I'm a larger than average lady too - so know where you're coming from 

Beware with the chamois cream, it's only good for certain parts. To put it politely, if you get it in the wrong place, you'll know about it. It's more suitable for a male under carriage.

I use vaseline and savlon, but they have to be reapplied if you're out all day. My shorts clean up well after a wash, so I wouldn't worry about smothering cream every where


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2013)

AnneW I can promise you some chamois creams are more than a bit tingly for males!!


----------



## madferret (30 Jul 2013)

PaulSB said:


> AnneW I can promise you some chamois creams are more than a bit tingly for males!!


 

Can you recommend the tingliest?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Years ago I discovered a cream in Australia called neat 3b cream and it is fantastic I can put it on once in the morning walk all day and not have a hint of redness at the end of it. You can only get it online in the uk and it is slowly getting harder to find but I rekon this stuff could rival the best chamois creams out there and ask if anyone else has tried it or ask for your opinions on the creams you have tried?


 
I used Lucas Papaw ointment when I spent two months cycling in Oz a few years ago: it is excellent stuff and I thoroughly recommend it.

http://www.lucaspapaw.com.au/

Google it, as it is available in the UK from various outlets.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jul 2013)

Might be a daft question, but I don't use this stuff so I don't know - do you apply to specific areas or just kind of slather it on all over? And do you apply it to yourself, your clothing, or both?


----------



## madferret (30 Jul 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Might be a daft question, but I don't use this stuff so I don't know - do you apply to specific areas or just kind of slather it on all over?* And do you apply it to yourself*, your clothing, or both?


 
I try and get someone else to do it........


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Can you recommend the tingliest?



Assos!! Came free with a pair of shorts......


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Might be a daft question, but I don't use this stuff so I don't know - do you apply to specific areas or just kind of slather it on all over? And do you apply it to yourself, your clothing, or both?



Well this could get interesting! Groin, perhaps an inch or two down the top of the inner thigh and back towards the inside of the bum cheeks. If using Assos avoid the undercarriage, you only do it a couple of times!! 

Basically the areas touching the saddle and likely to rub and chaff. 

When I took up cycling I never imagined it might involve discussion on applying creams to the more personal areas or going commando or not!


----------



## Nick Stone (30 Jul 2013)

Yes a +1 for the Assos one, its tingly fresh feeling and alway cream my shorts the night before as well.....Tia a minty fresh feeling


----------



## madferret (30 Jul 2013)

Nick Stone said:


> Yes a +1 for the Assos one, its tingly fresh feeling and alway cream my shorts the night before as well.....Tia a minty fresh feeling


----------



## Nick Stone (30 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


>




In a non sexual way lol


----------



## SWSteve (30 Jul 2013)

I bought the uddersmooth when first getting bike, this was great. I'm going to give assos a go and see if I find a difference, if not then it'll be back to the moo cream.


----------



## Smotyn (30 Jul 2013)

AnneW said:


> Smotyn, I'm a larger than average lady too - so know where you're coming from
> 
> Beware with the chamois cream, it's only good for certain parts. To put it politely, if you get it in the wrong place, you'll know about it. It's more suitable for a male under carriage.
> 
> I use vaseline and savlon, but they have to be reapplied if you're out all day. My shorts clean up well after a wash, so I wouldn't worry about smothering cream every where



Thanks for the advice and slightly off topic but...

Anne if you can find it and you want to wear a skirt with no shorts on underneath then do try and use the neat 3b cream trust me when I say it is a god send.


----------



## wisdom (30 Jul 2013)

I use uddercream from wiggle.Its a good price and i find its up to the job.No tingling either.


----------



## ayceejay (30 Jul 2013)

This is not a plug for 3b cream is it?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

I never use anything, took a while getting use to the saddle/riding, mind you I very rarely ride more than 50 miles a day


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Jul 2013)

Vaseline is the only thing I use and it seems to do the job sufficiently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smotyn (31 Jul 2013)

@aceejay

I doubt it.... it is pretty much unheard of here in uk. But I would recomend it for any kind of chafing. I was interested to see what other people recomend and use as had no clue with regards to cycling. Will have to investigate those mentioned. 

Thanks to everyone that has replied I appreciate your advice


----------



## AnneW (31 Jul 2013)

Smotyn, a skirt and no shorts?! I'd be arrested


----------



## Nick Stone (31 Jul 2013)

How did they do the nekkid ride in London a while ago......ouch chaff hell or even gravel rash of the nether regions


I used to talk to keep me dry but the cream does the trick, tis a bit weird at first bit like going commando with just a piece of Lycra to protect my modesty. But hey might even shave my legs next and go for some marginal gains next


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Nick Stone said:


> How did they do the nekkid ride in London a while ago......ouch chaff hell or even gravel rash of the nether regions
> 
> 
> I used to talk to keep me dry but the cream does the trick, tis a bit weird at first bit like going commando with just a piece of Lycra to protect my modesty. But hey might even shave my legs next and go for some marginal gains next


Having done both London in 2008 and York this year, you dont really, besides the rides are only 6 or so miles, the other thing about being naked out side is sweat evaporates keeping the body cool as nature intended.


----------

